# 1966 Sprint Fastback and 1968 Fenderless 5 speed



## stingrayjoe (Jun 5, 2020)

I picked these bikes up locally  last week . Can't wait to clean them.


----------



## JDorado (Jun 5, 2020)

How much did you get the 66 fastback for? I seen one for 400 but it was missing the shifter, wrong sissybar, and the seat was torn to shreds.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 5, 2020)

... Great score! ... That fenderless '68 is sweet! ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 5, 2020)

Both are very nice scores !


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 5, 2020)

2 Great Scores. They are still out there.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 6, 2020)

Both will be for sale.


----------



## sworley (Jun 6, 2020)

Black FB with sprint parts
But both are cool!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 8, 2020)

I started looking this bike over last weekend. The tires are both dated 1968.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 9, 2020)

I did not clean the chrome yet only wiped down painted surfaces with soap and water. The seat has not been washed up with soap and water yet.


----------



## sworley (Jun 9, 2020)

Goodness! Still waiting on my day to find them that clean. And I’ve been in the Schwinn game since ‘03! Nice work!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 14, 2020)

Cleaned this one up, not a bad bike overall. I discovered a few things, the chaingaurd is an old repaint with a decal and the frame has some old touch ups. The crank is dated 1972 and the rear fender brace has a screw rivet securing the brace. The rear reflector is a Cat Eye brand. The seat has two razor thin, superficial cuts only through the clear surface of the vinyl. Not through the material at all. 

I will list in the F/S section for $850.  Seems pretty fair for what is out there in that below $1,000. price range.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice original bike. The only thing I see replaced were cables and the kickstand painted.


----------

